# update LUMP ON JAW CL?? WENT TO VET



## poorboys (Apr 6, 2011)

VET ASPRIATED LUMP, SAYS IT WAS A SALIVA GLAND, NEVER SEEN ONE WHERE A GOAT WAS BORN WITH IT, SAYS IT CAN APPEAR UPPER JAW OR LOWER JAW BACK TOWARDS EAR, MILK GOITER IS MORE JAW/NECK LINE. HE HAS ONLY SEEN A FEW DOGS WITH IT, THIS IT THE FIRST GOAT, IT IS NOT INHEIRTED, SO SHE WON'T PASS IT ALONG, SAYS IT'S USUALLY CAUSED BY A INJURY. HE SAYS, THE LUMP WILL PROBABLY COME BACK AND THEN WE WILL LANCE IT. LAST STEP IS SURGERY AT PRUDUE UNIV, WHICH WOULD BE VERY COSTLY, AND HE SAY'S AS LONG AS SHE'S EATING GOOD (WHICH SHE IS) AND IT DOE'SNT BOTHER HER, HE WOULD JUST LANCE IT AND LEAVE IT ALONE. HOPE THIS HELPS WITH OTHERS WITH SAME PROBLEM, AND MY VET IS VERY GOOD WITH GOATS.SHE FEELS JUST FINE AND NO I WON'T BE TAKING IT TO PRUDUE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Roll farms (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks for sharing that info / pic....Gotta keep on learning.


----------



## ksalvagno (Apr 6, 2011)

Glad it wasn't CL.


----------



## poorboys (Apr 6, 2011)

just thought i could share some helpfull info, some things just pop up that we are aware of. and i was glad to learn what it was. i knew it was'nt cl because of her age, and no carries, but to ease the mind.


----------



## julieq (Apr 10, 2011)

That's a new one!  Good to know, thanks for sharing.


----------

